# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  سوال درباره داروسازی

## toofan425

سلام.
من رتبم شده ۲۲۵ تو کنکور میخوام داروسازی تهران بزنم.اما چنتا سوال دارم از اهله فن.اول اینکه خوابگاه دانشگاه تهران چه طوری چند نفری؟همچنین درباره داروسازی بگین درامد و چیزای دیگه .می خوام نظر دوستان رو هم بدونم.
مدیره محترم هم خواهش می کنم تاپیک رو نبنده و جای دیگه پاس نده.همین جا جواب بگیرم دیگه.
ممنون.

----------

